# Need information about work loss compensation from uber



## Mansoorpanhwar (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi need some information is uber will compensate my daily wages or not I am involved in not fault accident my car is damage now in body shop almost one week now they hold my account no car no money is there any way I will get compensation the period I am not driving .

Thanks


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You get nothing.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Niet, nada, zero.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

:cryin: No seriously.... Oh wait your serious? That's so cute....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mansoorpanhwar said:


> Hi need some information is uber will compensate my daily wages or not I am involved in not fault accident my car is damage now in body shop almost one week now they hold my account no car no money is there any way I will get compensation the period I am not driving .
> 
> Thanks


Uber will not, you will need to go after the at fault persons insurance for lost wages.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Uber will not, you will need to go after the at fault persons insurance for lost wages.


And good luck with that.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mansoorpanhwar said:


> Hi need some information is uber will compensate my daily wages or not I am involved in not fault accident my car is damage now in body shop almost one week now they hold my account no car no money is there any way I will get compensation the period I am not driving .
> 
> Thanks


Uber provides insurance coverage for loss of income due to an accident while doing ride share, but you have to pay for it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

only if you are hurt and have the optional injury protection


----------

